
Ask HN: How to securely save your private photos in cloud or DIY solution? - dprophecyguy
The most important features I want for solution are :<p>- All the photos in the cloud should be encrypted and no one should have access to them.<p>- There should be an autosync feature for uploading photos from my device to cloud.<p>- The solution can involve setting up my own server if required.<p>- Privacy should be put as highest priority.
======
luckman212
Cryptomator[1] + any cloud provider you like (Dropbox, GDrive etc)

[1] [https://cryptomator.org/](https://cryptomator.org/)

------
Spooky23
If privacy is the higher priority, the answer is USB hard disks, in a locked
box in your home.

------
java-man
similar discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18770366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18770366)

